# Lange Endura MT500 Wasserdicht (II) oder Alternative



## xeddo (16. Januar 2019)

Ich verzweifle auf der Suche nach einer anständigen, regenfesten und wasserdichten langen Hose für Sommer wie Winter. Die meisten Mountainbike spezifischen Hosen sind leider nur wasserabweisend oder nur bis 5.000/10.000mm dicht und somit potentiell durchlässig sobald man sich auf den Sattel setzt.

Die Endura MT500  Wasserdicht II wird immer wieder auch hier im Forum empfohlen:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/lange-und-robuste-regenhose.788726/

Doch leider gibt es die nicht mehr zu kaufen. Nur noch einzelne Shops haben sie als nicht lieferbar für etwas über 100€ gelistet.

Stattdessen gibt es auch bei Endura direkt nur eine MT500 Wasserdicht (ohne II). Optisch sieht diese auch deutlich besser aus, hat zusätzlich vorne einen Reisverschluss sowie Taschen und Belüftung. Allerdings kostet die auch über 200€

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Hose gemacht?
Oder mit einem anderen Hersteller/Modell?


----------



## decay (16. Januar 2019)

RaceFace Agent Winter Pants


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireGuy (16. Januar 2019)

https://www.engelbert-strauss.at/re...onsbundhose-e-s-prestige-3160301-78521-1.html

4 Jahre Bikepark (ca 30 parktage pro Jahr) und richtig oft im Gatsch und Schlamm unterwegs: noch immer dicht, als leichtschwitzer sogar auf Touren angehabt ohne innen zu ertrinken


----------



## S-H-A (16. Januar 2019)

Für mich kommt nur noch Regenbekleidung von GoreTex in Frage. Die einzigen Teile die bei mir dauerhaft dicht blieben.


----------



## _Olli (17. Januar 2019)

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content...gc[1687]=1689;pgc[1686]=1692;pgc[104][1697]=1

ich hab diese - und bisher alles trocken. 
zieh sie auch an wenn ich mit hund gehe.


----------



## Shonzo (17. Januar 2019)

Vaude Moab Rain Pants.
10.000mm, jedoch am Arsch verstärkt.

Hatte bisher noch keine Probleme mit eindringender Feuchtigkeit.

Solltest allerdings wenns kühl wird Funktionsunterwäsche drunter anziehn. 
Für unter 2° dann ne Vaude Qimsa.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (17. Januar 2019)

@xeddo ich bin Langbeiner und habe die Endura Hose https://www.endurasport.com/product/mt500-waterproof-trouser-e8083/.

Ich bin 190 groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von ca. 93 cm und eine lange, regendichte Hose zu bekommen ist relativ schwer. Unter diese passen Knieschoner so halbwegs drunter (sofern nicht zu dick, ich nutze Ion K-Pact) und die Hose endet pedalierend so 5 cm über dem Knöchel. Die ist oaky..., ich würde mir eine laaaange robuste Hose ala Dirtlej wünschen..., gibts aber nicht.

Die erwähnte Race Face Hose ist super (als Short), leider mir viiiiiel zu kurz in der langen Version. Die endete bei mir mit Knieschonern, stehend bestimmt 10-15 cm über dem Knöchel. Wenn die dir passt, wäre die gut.

Die Endura Hose ist typisch Regenhose..., recht dünn (also gen 5 Grad wirds darunter zugig) und raschelt. Aber ist bisher dicht und tut was sie soll.

Ich hatte übrigens noch die Attack Waterpant (lang) von Fox und die war auch super. Leider zu kurz. Die ist ähnlich wie die Race Face Hose, etwas dünner aber wie gesagt, mir zu kurz. Die würde ich aber auch ins Auge fassen an deiner Stelle, wenn dein Körperbau das hergibt


----------



## xeddo (17. Januar 2019)

@schulte69 Danke für die ausführliche Einschätzung. Ich habe (zum Glück) in der Regel das gegenteilige Problem: zu kurze Beine.

Danke auch für die anderen Antworten. Da kommen ja doch einige verschiedene Modelle zusammen. Goretex ist leider etwas über meinem Budget und die Vaude Moab ist sicherlich ein Qualitätsprodukt, gefällt mir aber einfach nicht.

Die Race Face Hose ist also auf jeden Fall in der näheren Auswahl und sieht auch noch gut aus! Für Regenfahrten im Sommer und wegen des günstigeren Preises wird es dann aber wahrscheinlich doch eher die Fox Attack Water Pant.


----------



## DirtyChainz (7. Juli 2019)

Hallo, hat jemand von euch zufällig die Endura MTR Regenhose (lang)? Mich würde interessieren, ob die bei euch dicht hält?
 Ich habe die Hose seit April und bin damit höchstens vier oder fünf Touren (ca. 3-stündig)  auf der Straße bei anhaltendem mittleren bis starkem Regen gefahren. Die DWR-Imprägnierung war schon nach der zweiten oder dritten Tour gänzlich weg. Bei der heutigen Tour wurde es dann nass an Oberschenkeln und Hintern. Man sollte meinen, das eine Wasserdichte Regenhose auch wirklich Wasserdicht ist.


----------



## Mag62gi (18. November 2019)

Na ja, die Mt 500 habe ich seit ca. Anfang des Jahres, ca 25 x getragen bei Matsch und Regen, nun hat sich am rechten Oberschenkel eine Naht komplett verabschiedet, grosses Loch, bei einer Hose für 200€, dann lieber 10 Regenhosen aus Aldi, die zusammen halten länger, halt eben nachher mehr Müll


----------



## GT1978 (28. November 2019)

Habe die Endura MT500 II Spray, die Hose ist was Wasserdichtheit angeht totaler Müll. Neue Hose nach 2km Trail (nasser Untergrund, kein Regen) ist der Arsch komplett nass. Hose wird als Wasserdicht verkauft, besonders im Sitzbereich, jedoch gerade da dringt das Wasser durch. Werde mich dem Kollegen Mag62gi anschließen und Aldi-Tex holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuchenfresser (29. November 2019)

GT1978 schrieb:


> Habe die Endura MT500 II Spray, die Hose ist was Wasserdichtheit angeht totaler Müll. Neue Hose nach 2km Trail (nasser Untergrund, kein Regen) ist der Arsch komplett nass. Hose wird als Wasserdicht verkauft, besonders im Sitzbereich, jedoch gerade da dringt das Wasser durch. Werde mich dem Kollegen Mag62gi anschließen und Aldi-Tex holen.



Sorry, aber die MT500 II Spray wird explizit als NICHT WASSERDICHT verkauft. Sie ist lediglich wasserabweisend und hat wasserdichte Einsätze im Schritt- und nicht im Sitzbereich.


----------



## DirtyChainz (29. November 2019)

Kuchenfresser schrieb:


> Sorry, aber die MT500 II Spray wird explizit als NICHT WASSERDICHT verkauft. Sie ist lediglich wasserabweisend und hat wasserdichte Einsätze im Schritt- und nicht im Sitzbereich.


Stimmt! Die Spray ist als wasserabweisend oder so ähnlich deklariert! Da bleibt man nicht lange trocken! Die MT500 Regenhose bzw. der Nachfolger MTR hingegen sollten eigentlich dicht halten! Die MTR hab ich im Juli reklamiert und gegen eine Gore Wear C5 Active Trail Regenhose eingetauscht! Was soll ich sagen! Gore Tex scheint das einzig ware zu sein, denn die Gore Wear hält bisher dicht! Und das bei richtig Regen auf der Straße über mehrere Stunden! Ich bin aber Gespannt ob das über die nächsten Monate auch weiterhin so bleibt! Vor allem wenn sie noch häufiger mit dem MTB auf matschigen Trails mit Schmutz beschossen wird!  Meine Gore Wear Active Trail Jacke ist nach ca 2 Jahren undicht geworden! Und zwar nicht nur hier und da an einzelnen kleinen Stellen! Mittlerweile wird sie bei richtigem Regen nach recht kurzer Zeit innen mehr oder weniger großflächig feucht! Die Jacke hat aber auch recht viel Zeit im Rucksack verbracht bei Touren, wo das Wetter unbeständig war, und auch sonst immer mit Rucksack getragen wurde! Keine Ahnung ob die Zeit im Rucksack die Membrane beschädigt hat! Aber eigentlich sollte eine Bikejacke das Tragen mit Rucksack sowie den Transport darin aushalten! Bin gespannt, ob die Hose trotz regelmäßiger Pflege irgendwann auch undicht wird! Immerhin gabs bei Gore Wear Ersatz für die Jacke! Der gute Service bzgl. einer gerechtfertigten Reklamation spricht also auch für Gore Wear!


----------

